# truck organization again



## stillaround

Ok....drastic measures for desparate....whatever......couldnt find the right jetter tip again, gummed up the wrong one with grease and I just remember putting it somewhere telling myself this is where I'll start putting them...

Im running a chevy van ( I used to use the box truck) to save gas:
Ive gotta k-3800 and a jetter for basic drain cleaning.....toilets, leaks, faucets, drain cleaning is the more predominant service....I hardly use the camera, only sometimes the gen-ear, ...has anyone come to a conclusion that taking more out and having less "stuff" has done wonders for them? Or....(and Im willing to make this change) keep the stuff but force myself to organize at a more frequent rate.....if this question reveals anything seriously lacking in my operation...dont tell me


----------



## JK949

Carry what you use most often. I don't see the problem by going light.


----------



## seanny deep

I travel light its easier to run back to the shop then spend the same time throwing tools and materials around looking for whatever but organization is not my strong point.


----------



## Epox

I'm not one to ask cuz I drive a one ton and pull a trailor.:blink: Would be nice if I could loose the trailor but feel like I need everything on it often enough to leave it as is.


----------



## Dmaz

Or use treasure maps!


----------



## rocksteady

I'm a proponent of carrying as much as possible when it comes to material you can use. For tools, I'm a bit more selective. I leave my leak detector at home. I carry the camera with me 24/7 though. Little jetter is on the truck but the cart is at home. My pipe threaders are at home but I keep a 12-R and a 3/4" die on the truck for emergencies. If I had more room, I'd just fill it up but I think I keep my truck fairly organized and clean. I've seen some guy's trucks and I don't know how they find anything. If they took half the crap out, I still don't know how they'd find anything since it'd just be a smaller pile. 






Paul


----------



## Don The Plumber

I posted these before, but my truck still looks the same, just a bit older. I'm almost ready to take the plunge & buy a new one. But I know I over stock, but for me it pays, by having what you need, & getting the job done. Running back to the shop, or supply house, is not an option, in my book, & customer don't want to pay, to have a plumber drive around. Cheaper to have 10 to many, than 1 short.

Drawers are my salvation to organization. I have 210-18" deep drawers, & wish I had more. I even carry a small wet coring machine in there, which has paid off several times. I just don't know how anyone works out of a regular van. I had my cement mixer in here several times too. That would never fit in a van. 

I carry 4 diff disposals, 2 sump pumps, descent selection of faucets, including tub & shower, W/goof plate, for replacing the 3 handle garbage ones, all sizes of frost free hose bibbs, & on, & on.


----------



## Hillside

I'm about to make the jump from my 2500 express to a express cutaway plumbers body, and put my guy in the 2500, I find myself packing the thing to the brim going from a repipe to a w.h to a gas leak to a toilet to a mainline sewer call and can't stop and empty it mid day always, more room is on its way and I think it will help me produce more, if I could stock a few w.h and a few toilets disposals and faucets I know I could make the sale on the spot instead of giving the customer time to "shop around" and think about it


----------



## stillaround

Extra nice Don...when I had the box running (tranny out right now) mine looked nothing like yours:laughing:....like the way you store pipe also...


----------



## MarkToo

I treat my truck like a warehouse. If I don't do 6 turns on something per year, I don't stock it in the truck.

I carry most all the basics for service and an easy rooter, super vee, ridgid micro cam, etc.

I leave all the specialty tools and equipment (mainline cam, pipe freezer, jetter, back flow gauges, and other not-regularly-used items), in the garage (shop), and pick it up when needed.

Traveling light saves on fuel, is easier on the truck, makes finding things a breeze and is generally just less cluttered.

No matter how hard you try, there is always going to be something you don't have so, why not let the supply house pay to stock that (or those) item(s)? 

I don't feel like paying to depreciate ten grand or more of useless stock that sits in bins in my truck.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Don The Plumber said:


> View attachment 14775
> 
> 
> View attachment 14776
> 
> 
> View attachment 14777
> 
> 
> View attachment 14778
> 
> 
> View attachment 14779
> 
> 
> I posted these before, but my truck still looks the same, just a bit older. I'm almost ready to take the plunge & buy a new one. But I know I over stock, but for me it pays, by having what you need, & getting the job done. Running back to the shop, or supply house, is not an option, in my book, & customer don't want to pay, to have a plumber drive around. Cheaper to have 10 to many, than 1 short.
> 
> Drawers are my salvation to organization. I have 210-18" deep drawers, & wish I had more. I even carry a small wet coring machine in there, which has paid off several times. I just don't know how anyone works out of a regular van. I had my cement mixer in here several times too. That would never fit in a van.
> 
> I carry 4 diff disposals, 2 sump pumps, descent selection of faucets, including tub & shower, W/goof plate, for replacing the 3 handle garbage ones, all sizes of frost free hose bibbs, & on, & on.


 You sir are my Hero !
My organization is done in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Epox

Really nice and organized. Good job.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Wow. That is amazing killer set up don! just out of curiousity how much cash in stock do you have on average in there? My range of jobs is too varied to justify a whole lot of stock but i love entertaining the idea haha


----------



## Don The Plumber

Hard to say how much cash in stock, in my truck, cuz its so hard to figure in all the little factors. Like Moen cartridges, Delta cartridges, Grohe, American Standard, & a few Kohler. Probably $600 to $700 right there. 
So if I was to guess at stock only, no tools, maybe Ten grand.

Now as far as the comment about not investing in something you don't use much, & stocking it in truck, & hauling it around needlessly, I agree. But I'm willing to take that chance, I will need it. I can't tell you how many times I have sold a disposal, or a faucet, cuz I had it on hand, & could do it right then. And customer wasn't worried about me charging them to drive around.

Another reason I stock alot is the supply houses today are alot less reliable, on having inventory on hand too. Then when you do need something, the supply aint got it either.

Now take that 10 grand, I invested in inventory, & put it in the bank, & tell me how much profit that gets ya:yes:, with all that high yield interest.:whistling2:


----------



## Doubletap

Don The Plumber I would like to know where you got those drawers?


----------



## MarkToo

Don The Plumber said:


> Hard to say how much cash in stock, in my truck, cuz its so hard to figure in all the little factors. Like Moen cartridges, Delta cartridges, Grohe, American Standard, & a few Kohler. Probably $600 to $700 right there.
> So if I was to guess at stock only, no tools, maybe Ten grand.
> 
> Now as far as the comment about not investing in something you don't use much, & stocking it in truck, & hauling it around needlessly, I agree. But I'm willing to take that chance, I will need it. I can't tell you how many times I have sold a disposal, or a faucet, cuz I had it on hand, & could do it right then. And customer wasn't worried about me charging them to drive around.
> 
> Another reason I stock alot is the supply houses today are alot less reliable, on having inventory on hand too. Then when you do need something, the supply aint got it either.
> 
> Now take that 10 grand, I invested in inventory, & put it in the bank, & tell me how much profit that gets ya:yes:, with all that high yield interest.:whistling2:



Not knocking you Don. Factors such as how large your area of service is, the type of service work you do, how far away your supply house is, and how well your supply house is stocked can make a difference in decisions in what to stock. You know better than anyone how that all factors in for you.

You're right 10K in the bank is a lousy "investment" but, put towards updated tools, a useful piece of equipment or two, or even another truck on the road could return good $ on your investment.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

I can definately understand many different circumstances that would make your set up ideal. The amount of times ive relied on one of my suppliers to have a part or item in stock and they havent, forcing me to make alternate trips or shop around is reason alone.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Doubletap said:


> Don The Plumber I would like to know where you got those drawers?


The local guy here that made my shelves, got them for me cheaper, somehow, but I seen them at American Van. Here is a few more pics.






















.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Damn, 


The amount of fuel, wear and tear your vehicle is consuming to carry that much inventory around. 

If you utilize/use 80% of that inventory weekly, then of course it's warranted.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I carry to date, 11,000$ in truck stock. with this truck stock I can run 10 or so calls a day with out going to a supply house, I don"t have to leave a job to get anything. 

I know there is money spent on gas and up keep of the van, but I make more by turning over more in a day. Plus all that driving to and from a supply house sucks.


----------



## Don The Plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Damn,
> 
> 
> The amount of fuel, wear and tear your vehicle is consuming to carry that much inventory around.
> 
> If you utilize/use 80% of that inventory weekly, then of course it's warranted.


Yea, I know, alot of people can't believe what I carry, but I always make money, so gasoline bill, is up to date, & no problem to pay each month.
The wear & tare, may be more of an issue. I got 80,000 miles on this truck now, it is a 2001 though. And I got maybe another year at best, before I gotta take the plunge, & buy a new one.

But so many make a big deal out of fuel bill. Well here is my $.02.
#1-I average 9 to 10 MPG, so if I gotta chase for 1 item, I just lost all my fuel savings. When I am working with other trades on the jobs, I see these guys leave to get stuff, 2 or 3 times a day. That not only costs fuel, but it costs chargeable hrs. Heck they probably spend more in fuel, driving those cargo vans around, than I do.

#2- Lets just say hypothetically, I take out half the weight, in my truck. How much better gas mileage, am I going to get? I would say it would be no different at all, or not enough to notice.

I don't carry my sewer machines, or threading equipment, unless I need them that day.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Makes sense. I used to load my truck up with everything at one time as well. 

I keep it to a bare minimum, all tools, try to keep the medium machine off the truck as its a PITA to have it on the end of the truck.

Just keeping the common residential service items, like 4 3/4 DUFs, couple 3/4 ball valves, small assortment of black iron nipples in 1/2"... 3 angle stops 3 straights, 4 wax rings, closet bolt kits (3) a few korky universal flappers. 

3 or 4 fill valves 3 or 4 toilet supply lines and a good assortment of faucet supply lines, but never 6 of each. Maybe 3. 

Never put more copper fittings on my truck than I'd actually do in a day.

And to have a supply house that'll deliver as little or as much needed to a jobsite is nice. 

Wouldn't insult them bringing a Moen 1225B cartridge and a 400A fill valve. 


For most times, I'm always in the direct path of a supply house or hardware store to get parts on the way or inbetween calls to the next. If I'm stopping to eat and run I'll call the order in at the supply house and the box will be sitting there ready to go.

I ask a ton of questions before I arrive at one's home so I rarely come empty handed. Won't even keep 2 sump pumps on my truck anymore, but I'll keep 2 check valves.


----------



## Epox

PrecisePlumbing said:


> I can definitely understand many different circumstances that would make your set up ideal. The amount of times Iv'e relied on one of my suppliers to have a part or item in stock and they haven't, forcing me to make alternate trips or shop around is reason alone.


I've had to leave site to make material run just to find after hitting all three supply houses that the whole town is out of such and such.:furious: I've lost an hr and half trying to find some dinky thing. So yeah, if you have room,,,, carry it.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Epox said:


> I've had to leave site to make material run just to find after hitting all three supply houses that the whole town is out of such and such.:furious: I've lost an hr and half trying to find some dinky thing. So yeah, if you have room,,,, carry it.


True that. And the whole time my little internal productive vs wasted time clock is tick tocking away haha


----------



## MikeS

I'm jealous. I have a big truck at my current job. But, like reality, I was off and running from day one. I never even took the time to go thru the whole thing till three weeks later. Actually, I'm not jealous, I'm inspired. I'm just gonna have to spend a day off to sort it all out. But so hard to keep it all organized when you are humping. thank god for those 5 gal Lowes buckets...


----------



## Nate21

I usually always call my supply house's before I leave a job, to make sure they have the item! Especially if it's a odd ball item...


----------



## ChrisConnor

Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.

I hate making stops.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Donny, my truck is set up, too. Quite like yours. Rarely do I need to leave a job, to go to a supply house. Its so bad around here, I stock much more in the shop. I hear it every day, "We can have it on Thursday................":furious:

After a few years, you get a good feel for what you need on the truck. Many items you will use once a year, but when you need it, you need it. 

BTW, you got WAY more than 10 in it, brother. :yes: Make sure your insurance coverage is adequate.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Nate21 said:


> I usually always call my supply house's before I leave a job, to make sure they have the item! Especially if it's a odd ball item...


As long as they have the item in the computer, & on the shelf. How many times you call there, & they say, yep, shows we have 2 in stock. I always make them go back & make sure it is physically there, if I'm making a special trip.

Supply houses stock the bare essentials today, & they fully admit it. Thats why I try to stock alot of my everyday items, or most common items, not only in my truck, but in the shop too. This small investment more than pays off. Heck you get heavy rain around here for a day or so, & they run out of sump pumps. What a joke.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Perfect example happened yesterday morning. Winter weather around here has been mild. So I can do some minor outside work. No frost in ground yet.Got a customer that has a leak under his patio, from sprinkler line. I had to reroute the piping in basement, to feed from another location. The BFP is over 20yrs old, so I order a new 1" PVB this morning, & they aint got one. Then the supplier says they are not stocking them yet cuz of winter, still being with us. What a joke. I just ordered it to replace the one I carry in truck. Heck I got another one in shop too, so no big deal on my end, but if I didn't have one, I would be running around, to get one.

Bottom line, the job is done 100%, & I was paid in full. Still waiting for my supplier to deliver the one I ordered:whistling2:. I could tell you 100 more stories like this too, each year.


----------



## Nate21

Yeah they type of sh*+% happens way to often with supply houses... They know to always do a physical check whenever I call, because of that happening to menny times.


----------



## Herk

My inventory system works like this: "OMG! There's an empty spot in the trailer - I must need something from the supply house!"

As was said, I carry all that I can to eliminate trips - my pickup/trailer combo gets about 10 mpg. I try to not go too far out of town, but these days I'm watching my gas consumption.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Herk said:


> My inventory system works like this: "OMG! There's an empty spot in the trailer - I must need something from the supply house!"
> 
> One of the ways I think I stay stocked properly, is this. If you look at the 1st picture of my truck set up, in the very back on left side, is a yellow note pad, within easy reach, & the pen or pencil is in that tube next to it, always. If I take something out of truck, that needs to be restocked, I write it down, right then & there, at the moment, even if it is chicken scratch. It only takes 2 seconds. Then I don't even have to think about it after, cuz I know it's written down. I also use it to write down any specialty item I need to get, for the specific job, I'm workin on. Then if there is enough stuff on there, I simply tear it off, & bring in the paper, with my note book, after work day, as a reminder. If there is only 1 or 2 items, & I can restock at shop, I simply cross out the item. (This helps the environment:laughing:, go green). That's just what works for me. Memory is not so good anymore.


----------

